# WTB ChrisCross tubeless rim... any one have first impressions?



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all,
I know the season isn't over yet for many, but mine is, and I am already planning for next season. Been mostly running straight clinchers. I've run tubulars as well, but frankly I don't have the time, money or patience to maintain them and convert fully. So I am looking to find the middle ground in tubeless!

Have an opportunity to pick up some of the new WTB ChrisCross rims, and was wondering if anyone has a set and could give some impressions. I'd rather have a bit more to hang my hat on then some good PR and press release information before I dive in.

I'm looking for an easy to set up, reliable, durable tubeless set up that falls within my relatively short budget (I have a wife and kid, full time job, limited funds for "fun" stuff and limited time to maintain my equipment).

Hoping someone out there can weigh in on this particular rim.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

Can't weigh in directly on the Criss Cross rims as I don't have a set (yet), but I've been using WTB Frequency i23 rims on my MTB for a couple seasons without issue. I've been using Stan's tape and valves with them as well.

I think you'll run into certain tires that may be more difficult to get seated and sealed up, just like the MTB world.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks. Guess I am most nervous as I have never delved into tubeless before. My mountain bike is old school (came with cantis). I've never ridden anything but a tubed tire (of some fashion) so this is a new technology for me.

Was planning on picking up a pair of the new CrossWolfs for loose conditions and sticking with Tubeless ready tires overall (probably Kenda or Vittoria) for other tread needs.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

I have only done a couple cross races, so I can't speak much to tubeless in races, but I ride my cross bike on MTB singletrack (not very technical) and am a big fan of tubeless. I use Stans Crest rims (debated between that and Iron Cross; imagine either would be excellent). I previously converted a Kinlin XD230, which also worked quite well, but the Stans rims are just so easy to set up. On singletrack I run 40-45psi ( I weigh ~180lbs) to keep from bottoming out. I had really bad luck with Hutchinson Piranhas, but have been loving my Kenda Kommando SCT tires. I may try Specialized Trigger 2bliss next since having something that rolls faster on pavement would be nice.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I have a set of Stan's Alpha 340 Comps. Running Michelin Mud 2 tires. Were very easy to set up. I mostly do gravel road riding and racing. Only put in one scoop of Stan's sealant and have been fine for months running from about 33 to 38 psi at my weight of 160 lbs. I used the wheels at the Gravel Grovel this year and there was a pretty fair amount of single track with some big climbs and descents and they worked well there too. Rock sold on a long 46 mph gravel road descent. 

Tubeless is the way too go. 

Great 3 part article on it here:

Going Tubeless for Cyclocross ? Avoiding the Burp, Choosing the Best Tires, and a DIY System (Updated, Part III) | Cyclocross Magazine ? Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

That article and their continued support of the tech is one of the reasons I am seriously looking to make the jump. I ride "light" and am already running ~30psi with clinchers and latex tubes. That is based on my pump gauge, which could use some confirmation. So looking to get sub 30 with tubeless on race day. I'm 170-175 lbs.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

You could probably do it. My personal and second-hand experience suggests that running sub-30 psi probably wants dedicated tubeless-ready tires and rims. The stans rims have great bead sockets; I don't run that low, but would expect I could without burping. I imagine other tubeless-specific rims do too. For cx courses I run ~35psi without issue. I am not a delicate rider, though, so I err on the side of caution there.


----------



## offrhodes42 (Sep 2, 2010)

Not a WTB user, but did go tubeless on the cross bike this year. I ran Kenda Slant Six SCT 700x32 around 22psi (I weight 145lbs) on Stan's Alpha 400 rims. No burping, though I did bottom the rim a couple times on a course with big roots (White Park in Concord, NH). I only raced twice this year, but did do some trail riding on them too. I recommend tubeless cross setups with tubeless compatible tires. I plan on having two sets with different tires for next year since I will be on discs next year and can use my Crest wheels from my mtn bike.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Hate to see this forum stay quiet for too long. I jumped in and ordered these rims, rim tape, valves and a set of CrossWolf tires from WTB. Will keep you updated as the build progresses.


----------



## mdiehl (Aug 11, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> Hate to see this forum stay quiet for too long. I jumped in and ordered these rims, rim tape, valves and a set of CrossWolf tires from WTB. Will keep you updated as the build progresses.


How did the WTB ChrisCross work out for you?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

mdiehl said:


> How did the WTB ChrisCross work out for you?


Haven't built them yet. Took me longer than expected. But the nipple washers and spokes for the builds will arrive this week. So, hopefully by August I'll have some new wheels.


----------



## mdiehl (Aug 11, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> Haven't built them yet. Took me longer than expected. But the nipple washers and spokes for the builds will arrive this week. So, hopefully by August I'll have some new wheels.


Will you post a review when you have some impressions? I want to go tubeless for CX and I'm not part of the 'cross disc brake world yet. These seem like they might be the best option.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

mdiehl said:


> Will you post a review when you have some impressions? I want to go tubeless for CX and I'm not part of the 'cross disc brake world yet. These seem like they might be the best option.


Yep, but it could be a bit before I have them built and enough time on them for a decent impression. I chose these based on the "holy trinity" outlined by CXMagazine in their tubeless article. Seem to be 2 basic approaches, Stan's (reduced hook to spoke bed distance) and UST (spoke bed "shelf" with ramps on the end of the shelves to keep the tire from shifting back into the center channel). Easton, American Classic and WTB have all gone the UST direction. I'm hoping for the best in the performance/low pressure department. I'll say the rims themselves look really well made compared to the Velocity and Sun/Ringle stuff I have also had time with as bare rims.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

A full UST has a solid rim bed also, the Easton tubeless would fit this

wTB and American Classic are quasi UST. It has the lip and bench of the UST but not the solid rim bed. You'll just need tape just wide enough for the drop channel only


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

krisdrum said:


> I'll say the rims themselves look really well made compared to the Velocity and Sun/Ringle stuff I have also had time with as bare rims.


Another interested cx'er here. I hear that the rims are pinned rather than welded at the joint. I'd be very interested to hear if there is any brake pulsing. Otherwise, those rims hit all the points for low pressure cx tubeless.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

FuelForThought said:


> Another interested cx'er here. I hear that the rims are pinned rather than welded at the joint. I'd be very interested to hear if there is any brake pulsing. Otherwise, those rims hit all the points for low pressure cx tubeless.


Curious if you've seen any data that shows that pinned rims are more prone to pulsing than welded rims? I haven't, but frankly haven't looking into it with that kind of detail. I always assumed both methods had their pros and cons from a manufacturing standpoint, but performance was equal.


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

krisdrum said:


> Curious if you've seen any data that shows that pinned rims are more prone to pulsing than welded rims? I haven't, but frankly haven't looking into it with that kind of detail. I always assumed both methods had their pros and cons from a manufacturing standpoint, but performance was equal.


I experienced some pretty pronounced pulsing with the Kinlin/BHS XC479 (pinned) and others have noticed likewise. Never had a problem on welded rims. There are also reports of brake pulsing on the Velocity A23.

How does the joint look on the ChrisCross? Can you tell it is there if you gently drag your finger on top of the brake track?


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

I am now ready to post impression on the ChrisCross rims. Built mine up back in August and have ridden/raced them since.
Rim weights were 44g and 446g. Finish is outstanding, the rim joint is perfectly smooth. The wheels were easy to tension evenly. This is clearly a high quality rim.

The rim dimension were as advertised (25mm outer width, 19mm inner width).

The alloy may not be the strongest: I ran pressures of 25psi with Vittoria XG TNT and bottomed up a few times on the first rides to find a couple of dings. Then I messed up a curb hop and had to replace the front rim. But the rims are cheap (got them for $60) and it does not take long to replace a rim.


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)




----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Good to know. Any burping issues? How many wraps of tape do you have on them? 

Oh and I am pretty sure the inner width is 19mm, since the rims are basically rim brake versions of their I19 disc rims.


----------

